# K9 Natural



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi all, I've been toying with the idea of changing Bella to a freeze dried raw diet and have been looking at a few options, the most popular seems to be Ziwipeak but I have also come across K9 Natural as a possibility. They both seem very similar in constitution however K9 does seem to be more readily available in the UK which is an advantage for me, any opinions would be gratefully accepted. Thanks.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Mine will eat Lamb Ziwipeak but, unfortunately, won't touch K9 which really disappointed me from a price perspective - I never got as far as comparing them quality wise because they simply walked away from it - like so many other "tries", my Mastiffs gobbled it up with delight, sigh.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I've never heard of that one. Mylo wasn't too fussed with the venison and fish one, he would eat it but didn't seem to enjoy it but he seems to much prefer the venison one and Willow seems happy with it too. Other than that I can't really help, sorry!


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

My guys loved the K9 Naturals Lamb and did very well on it. I tried it because it is more readily available here in Australia than ZP is but I went back to ZP simply because I have 3 dogs so the 5kg bag of ZP is more practical for me and K9 only comes in small bags.


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

There is also a Freezedried in Instinct by Natures Variety line of dog food.
Seems to have ok reviews, don't know about price thou.


----------

